# Ghost Shrimp



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

How much ghost shrimp could I fit in a 1.5 gallon tank.(just the shrimp)


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I think 1 or 2 would do OK.


----------

